# sonic/cruze meet



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

I will see if I can make it. 

What's it going to be like? Are we bringing our own booze or what?


----------



## 13CruZeBorlaBullyDog (Aug 2, 2013)

whoa am i late.....doin another one soon? how was the last one?


----------

